

Google+ and YouTube tech disaster report - adrianh
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/youtube-google-plus/

======
crbnw00ts
I'm glad this is getting attention, however it occurred to me something
important has been lost in the whole shuffle: the integration of Google+ and
corporate Google Apps accounts.

Many companies pay for the corporate Google Apps service which provides email,
calendar, chat, etc. The argument of "you're no longer the customer, you're
the product" doesn't apply here, since ... well, you're _paying_ for it. And
yet, Google has insisted on integrating Google+ here as well. You can't even
fire up your corporate chat _which your company pays for_ without being
harassed to create a Google+ account and create some "circles".

Not that long ago, I recommended to anyone who would listen that any small-to-
medium sized business should use Google Apps for their email & calendar needs.
It was a great service that met all the basic needs without getting the way.
Today, I no longer make that recommendation. Instead I tell people to stay as
far away from Google as possible, as they clearly cannot be trusted even when
supposedly being paid for a premium service. This whole deal is going to be
the downfall of Google.

~~~
hga
Indeed; when it became clear Google has completely lost all sense when it came
to Google+ I did everything I could to minimize my exposure to them. The only
"sticky" thing I touch is Google Groups for the obvious reason.

------
tux
Google is just shooting it self in the foot with this! First they tried to
force people to verify email address with phone number (still do) and now
this. There is many reasons why we don't want to use our real names for
comments or or phone numbers for verification. #1 been _PRIVACY_ G O O G L E
please stop this nonsense or prepare to loose many visitors.

------
brownbat
I have a hard time thinking objectively about anything that upsets YouTube
commenters.

Maybe Google is "accidentally" breaking them on purpose?

Tangential:
[http://comments.thatsaspicymeatball.com/](http://comments.thatsaspicymeatball.com/)

------
Ono-Sendai
This is what happens when you build a large software system on such a shaky
foundation as javascript and the browser.

------
smtddr
I don't really agree with the G+ and youtube connection since I haven't seen
any quality-improvement in youtube comments(anecdotal), but what __really__
bothers me is the constant popup asking me to connect and the constant
rewording/rearranging of said popup. I have to stare at it for like 5 seconds
to fully understand & click on the option to avoid the connection.

I already downloaded all my youtube vids from my channel because I assume that
one day I screw up and they'll be connected or Google will just force the
connection; thus my real name will become discover-able from my youtube
channel. If that happens, I'm reuploading to some other video site and closing
the youtube channel.

And I can only hope that when I do this closing, I don't screw up and lose my
gmail in the process... because that would truly anger me.

~~~
Hurdy
Why don't you just connect it with a plus page for your username like it
suggests? You don't have to use your real name. I don't know why the myth that
YouTube requires a real name is going around even on HN...

~~~
__pThrow
I think in part because it's so confusing as to what G+ is, what it
encompasses, what plus pages are and what google will do tomorrow.

I think there were ways google could have made youtube comments better without
linking them to google plus.

